# space 1999 Superswift



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Making the space 1999 Superswift in scale to the 12" Eagle kit. 
If interested let me know. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Always interested in Space 1999 stuff, depending on the price of course.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Interested!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't believe that you have progressed that far.


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Very Interested.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I take it this would be under the Lunar Models banner, I would very interested in such a kit subject indeed,
what kind of time frame are interested parties looking at for a release date?

Finally can we look forward to future Space 1999 kit subjects from Larson Designs I would love to see the ULTRA PROBE http://www.olfras.de/spacetech/images/ultra96_001.jpg,

the SWIFT EXPLORER from Brian the Brain episode http://moonbase99.space1999.net/btb/swiftlands.jpg

The VOYAGER ONE EXPLORER from Voyager's Return episode.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyage...e:Space_1999_-_Voyager's_Return_screencap.jpg


fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> I take it this would be under the Lunar Models banner, I would very interested in such a kit subject indeed,
> what kind of time frame are interested parties looking at for a release date?
> 
> Finally can we look forward to future Space 1999 kit subjects from Larson Designs I would love to see the ULTRA PROBE http://www.olfras.de/spacetech/images/ultra96_001.jpg,
> ...


Hi fortress
My company's name is LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS
All new kits and the space 1999 kits are LARSON DESIGNS models.
The LUNAR MODELS kits that I sell are for the old LUNAR stuff that has been around for a long time.
Now as far as the space 1999 new kits, there will be a lot more coming.
And yes! even ones you have mentioned.
I will add more pictures very soon, so keep checking. :wave:


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

Groovy.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

cireskul said:


> Groovy.


Groovy???? That went bye, bye 40-50 years ago.


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

irishtrek said:


> Groovy???? That went bye, bye 40-50 years ago.


Naw, it's groovy.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More groovy models, Dione's ship from Last Enemy.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow! Fantastic!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Satazius was the name, right?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Have always wanted an Ultraprobe...


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Cool stuff...looking forward to what else you have planned for us!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Super cool! Love this stuff!!!!!
Jim


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Fozzie said:


> Have always wanted an Ultraprobe...


Don't worry, your time is coming...


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

Havok69 said:


> Don't worry, your time is coming...


Oh, that's why ET had the light in his fingertip.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Could you PM me with a superswift price and timeframe?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Hunch said:


> Could you PM me with a superswift price and timeframe?
> Thanks,
> Jim


Jim, when I have kits ready to go I will. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

A very small update on the superswift master.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Jim, when I have kits ready to go I will. :thumbsup:


Sorry. I thought they were ready. Sounds great then!:thumbsup:
Jim


----------



## Sage the Owl (Dec 9, 2010)

Already voiced my interest on this over on the SSM forums, but i would love to see an Altares done in a largish scale, say 18 inches or so.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Hi fortress
> My company's name is LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS
> All new kits and the space 1999 kits are LARSON DESIGNS models.
> The LUNAR MODELS kits that I sell are for the old LUNAR stuff that has been around for a long time.
> ...


Thanks for the update, I am glad that LARSON DESIGNS will be continuing 
the SPACE 1999 subjects, everything looks real good and looking forward to
those subjects being released, I am already making shelf space for them even
as I type on another thought being that you are also LUNAR MODELS I would 
like to inquire/suggest that you seriously consider the re-release of some of the Irwin Allen 
subjects such as Land of the Giants, as you can see from this last ebay auction
there still seems to be some interest in the subject so I am hoping that you will perhaps do a 
limited release of the old girl for us LOG fans!

fortress



http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Lunar-Mo...XbrusKeEeR767iouJfOQM%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://www.ebay.com/itm/371265996627?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/img_lib/Spindrift Lunar Kit 05 4-4-7.jpg
http://www.mikesmodels.mysite.com/extra spinmore web site photos 001.jpg


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks fortress, but I do sell the LOTG Spindrift now. :thumbsup:


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

*Lunar Models spindrift*

Hi All...

Don't mean to derail or hijack this conversation but I've been interested in the Lunar Models Spindrift for some time. I actually had one a one point but ended up selling it because the casting was so poor, it just wasn't workable. Specifically, the front upper hull half wasn't even fully formed. The rear half of it just dissappear into a half rounded, blobl of plastic. I don't usually shy away from challenges but the work that was needed to build it was more than I was willing to put into it. I got the impression that it wasn't an isolated, one-off molding error. The intructions even mentioned that the back half of the part was not fully formed and instructed the modeler to supplement the missing secition by using sheet styrene. I'm just wondering about the current offering and whether that's still the case or if that's been addressed? That aspect was present since Lunar first introduced the model. Lunars kits have alawys been for more advanced modelers but this one in particular was a real problem. Thanks.

Fernando


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Are you going to do a reissue of the Lunar Models Voyager kit in the near
future?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Thanks fortress, but I do sell the LOTG Spindrift now. :thumbsup:


Really! I was wondering if you could give us some details about the kit
and will you also be offering the LM 16" Spindrift interior kit and the
Spindrift passengers and crew figure set from the series also?

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

WOI said:


> Are you going to do a reissue of the Lunar Models Voyager kit in the near
> future?


Yeah that's a great question, I would like to know as well!

Fortress


----------



## cireskul (Jul 16, 2006)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmI3pJHIT90


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Well,when are you,don't keep up in suspense!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> Yeah that's a great question, I would like to know as well!
> 
> Fortress


OK, I do not have that kit.
Randy Cooper Has it now so all you need to do is email him. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

fortress said:


> Really! I was wondering if you could give us some details about the kit
> and will you also be offering the LM 16" Spindrift interior kit and the
> Spindrift passengers and crew figure set from the series also?
> 
> Fortress


Larson Designs, Could you provide us with the Lunar Models Land of the Giants
Kit series status please!!!:woohoo:

Fortress


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> OK, I do not have that kit.
> Randy Cooper Has it now so all you need to do is email him. :thumbsup:


OK, thanks for the heads-up on that, I wrote him a few years ago when LM
Was under the previous owner and he stated that at time was not interested
At all in doing that kit again I don't know how he feels now but I imagine it's
About the same. Petty really was a nice rendering.

Fortress


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

fortress said:


> Larson Designs, Could you provide us with the Lunar Models Land of the Giants
> Kit series status please!!!:woohoo:
> 
> Fortress


I will open a new post for the Spindrift model. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Now for the space 1999 fans !


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Oh boy! :thumbsup:


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

No way......do you know how long I have wanted one of those....


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I will open a new post for the Spindrift model. :thumbsup:


Looking forward to that post to be sure. I hope that you release the entire LM series
of kits.

Fortress :thumbsup:


----------



## Sage the Owl (Dec 9, 2010)

Oooh, Ultraprobe, another to tick off the wants list, now about that Altares.......


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Will the Ultra Probe be a hollow kit?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

More space 1999 kits coming very soon.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> More space 1999 kits coming very soon.


Cool, lots of pieces from the AMT 1/200 man in space set there. Saturn V first stage engine bells, Gemini adapter section parts, LM descent stages, what looks like either the Apollo Service module or LM descent stage engine and what may be the third stage instrument unit piece that goes between the third stage and LM adapter. I also see the Mercury heat shield part on the dome.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Nuclear Disposal Area masters to be molded up.
In scale to the Eagle MPC, AMT, and Airfix kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I said it before,Martin Bower and Brian Johnson would be honored by
your model work.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

So glad to see someone making Space: 1999 kits!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Will you be posting more pics of the Space 1999 kits that you will be
bringing out?


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Nuclear Disposal Area masters to be molded up.
> In scale to the Eagle MPC, AMT, and Airfix kits. :thumbsup:




Hey LARSON DESIGNS the idea of producing Alpha Moonbase sections is a really good idea really looking forward seeing more kit subjects come out.

I would like to see perhaps a Alpha Moonbase Eagle Transporter drydock
diorama kit subject;
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/34/a7/ab/34a7ab0f699869fe5247938d6ca2d784.jpg

Alpha Moonbase perimeter Lasergun-set of 2 with base;
http://catacombs.space1999.net/main/images/space/tm/sptm0034.jpg


fortress


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Will you do a replacement parts of the Engine Tanks for the 1/72 or 1/87 scale
of the Swift kit that was made by Alex Dumas?Could you make them hollow
parts too??


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Nuclear Disposal Area kit is now available to purchase.
Please PM or email me at [email protected] 

:wave:


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

So much to buy, so little money


----------

